# School fees - question



## langroberte (Feb 3, 2015)

We will be moving to NZ in Jan. Our daughter will be 5 years old when we move there. We will probably only be there for 18 months for my wife's job.
I'm starting research into schools for my daughter. I'm wondering if she's going to be considered an "international student" and thus cause us to have to pay close to $10,000 for her schooling.
Any help understanding this is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

langroberte said:


> We will be moving to NZ in Jan. Our daughter will be 5 years old when we move there. We will probably only be there for 18 months for my wife's job.
> I'm starting research into schools for my daughter. I'm wondering if she's going to be considered an "international student" and thus cause us to have to pay close to $10,000 for her schooling.
> Any help understanding this is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


All depends on the length of your visas?


----------



## langroberte (Feb 3, 2015)

We will be applying for Work to Residence visas since she has a company sponsoring her. I'm thinking it might be worth the effort to look into Permanent Residence visa to avoid the school fees. Thoughts?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

langroberte said:


> We will be applying for Work to Residence visas since she has a company sponsoring her. I'm thinking it might be worth the effort to look into Permanent Residence visa to avoid the school fees. Thoughts?


If the temporary visa's are considered a minimum 2 years duration then you should receive the same treatment as if you held a resident visa where school fees are concerned. If it under this period then you would have to pay international fees.


----------

